# Con-Cor



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Just received a email notice from Con-Cor. Looks like they are trying to move inventory. The local hobby shops guys will go ballistic when they see some of the pricing contained in the notice.

http://www.con-cor.com/YardSale/Rt66page1.htm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like the boys at RMT. 

They have their "super sales" and undercut the dealers. I was over at Nicholas Smith Trains, and they had a bunch of RMT stuff on the shelves that was far more expensive than I can buy it directly from RMT! That has to really tighten their jaws!


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

I once placed like a $600 order for one of their "sales" three weeks later I got $50 worth of stuff from the sale...


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

another interesting not because I looked at my order. They have a bunch of circus and carnival trailer 2 packs for $4.99 I bought some from them before "on sale" for $1.99 each. When I placed the order I asked for 24 each but only got 12, now they are $3 more WOW!!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

brylerjunction said:


> I once placed like a $600 order for one of their "sales" three weeks later I got $50 worth of stuff from the sale...


I'm confused...they ripped you off to the tune of $550?


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> I'm confused...they ripped you off to the tune of $550?


no they are just REALLY unorganized over there...I ordered that stuff and waited and waited and when they finally charged my card for $50...

its like they have no real inventory control


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

right, they don't update the sale items and they are many times sold out of the items. But it is still listed. You never get all you order. I was still happy with my last 2 orders.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

hey if anyone is placing an order from them, wanna add a bunch of the "HO" 40' or 45' containers for me, then send them thru to aussie land one day in the future.

http://www.con-cor.com/YardSale/Rt66page3.htm

They're like ~5+ a pop over here. :/ 
Even if it takes 6 months its worth the wait. haha

edit:
I'd even be keen on a few of these Container Cars too.
http://www.con-cor.com/YardSale/HO-Maxi3Sale.html


if anyone is interested in doing this for me, I'd get some metal wheels and kadees sent to you too, then bundle them up and send thru to me in one parcel. No rush on getting it thru to me. happy to wait months (literally!)


----------

